# Rüpel-Sänger Chris Brown flippt nach TV-Interview aus



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Hinter den Kulissen von „Good Morning America”
Rüpel-Sänger Chris Brown flippt nach TV-Interview aus
Droht ihm jetzt wieder der Knast?​*

*Da war einer mal wieder außer Rand und Band! US-Sänger Chris Brown (21) – 
er prügelte Anfang 2009 Damals-Freundin Rihanna (23) grün und blau – ist nach einem Fernsehinterview mit unliebsamen Fragen über seine Ex in Rage geraten. Wie der US-Sender ABC berichtete, flippte der Rapper am Dienstag nach einem Auftritt in der Show „Good Morning America” komplett aus!*




Die Moderatorin Robin Roberts sprach Brown in dem New Yorker Studio mehrmals auf den schlagzeilenträchtigen Prügelangriff im Februar 2009 an, als der Musiker seine damalige Freundin mit Schlägen verletzt hatte. Brown versuchte die Fragen der Moderatorin auf sein neues Album zu lenken, das er in der Sendung vorstellte.​
Nach seinem Auftritt habe Brown hinter den Kulissen laut getobt, berichtete der Sender unter Berufung auf Augenzeugen. Dabei sei in seiner Garderobe ein Fenster zu Bruch gegangen. Brown soll dann ohne T-Shirt wütend aus dem Gebäude gestürmt sein.

Ein Ausraster, der für den Sänger böse Folgen haben könnte! Wegen seines Prügel-Angriffs auf Rihanna ist er nach wie vor auf Bewährung, sollte sich besser keinen weiteren Fehltritt leisten!

Sollte er tatsächlich das Fenster zerschlagen haben, könnten Chris Brown laut dem US-Blog „TMZ“ gleich zwei neue Straftaten vorgeworfen werden – Vandalismus und möglicherweise auch Körperverletzung, da die Scherben der kaputten Scheibe auf den Gehweg flogen. Und dann wäre da noch eine andere Sache ...

Rechtsexperte Peter T. Haven erklärte laut Billboard.com: „Schon sein Verhalten an sich ist problematisch.“ Vermutlich werde er zwar die Möglichkeit haben, etwas zu seiner Verteidigung vorzubringen. Aber die Frage sei doch, warum er überhaupt so überzogen reagiert habe.

Haven laut der Website: „Gibt es womöglich etwas, das sein Leben aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt? Die Frage nach dem Grund für sein Verhalten ist etwas, das seinen Bewährungshelfer ziemlich beunruhigen wird ...“

Brown hatte vor Kurzem ein einjähriges Programm gegen häusliche Gewalt absolviert. Die kalifornische Richterin Patricia Schnegg lobte im Januar die Fortschritte des Musikers beim Ableisten seiner Strafe wegen Körperverletzung.

Wegen seines Angriffs auf Rihanna musste der Sänger gemeinnützige Dienste leisten, an Kursen teilnehmen und von der Sängerin Abstand halten. Brown hatte sich öffentlich für sein Verhalten entschuldigt. Mit seinem Schuldeingeständnis war er um eine Haftstrafe herumgekommen.



Gruss Gollum


----------



## Q (23 März 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Nach seinem Auftritt habe Brown hinter den Kulissen laut getobt, berichtete der Sender unter Berufung auf Augenzeugen. Dabei sei in seiner Garderobe ein Fenster zu Bruch gegangen. Brown soll dann ohne T-Shirt wütend aus dem Gebäude gestürmt sein.




 http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-explosive-argument-gma-22-03-2011-x-6-a.html


----------



## Chamser81 (23 März 2011)

Damit wird es auch nicht besser!


----------



## tommie3 (23 März 2011)

Ein hohler Proll wird auch durch "Therapien" nicht sozialverträglicher!


----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

In den Knast mit ihm


----------

